# can i put a pond filter on my fish tank



## bigreps (Mar 15, 2010)

i have a 5ft x 3ft x 2ft tank, n was just wondering if i cud put a pond filter on it the filer is a 
*Hozelock Bioforce 2200 UVC*










which is ment 4 a pond up2 2200 litres, im planin on putin sum piranha in it or a big cat of sum type, vthe filter will b hiden away in the cupboard under the tank, so it doesnt matter wot it luks lik


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep I should think so. They're not noisier are they?


----------



## bigreps (Mar 15, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yep I should think so. They're not noisier are they?


 
no it is a quite pump,


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

bigreps said:


> i have a 5ft x 3ft x 2ft tank, n was just wondering if i cud put a pond filter on it the filer is a
> *Hozelock Bioforce 2200 UVC*
> 
> 
> ...


You know that's just a filter mate? You need a pump to go with it. It's not like an aquarium one where the pump is built into the filter.


----------



## bigreps (Mar 15, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> You know that's just a filter mate? You need a pump to go with it. It's not like an aquarium one where the pump is built into the filter.


 
ive got a large pump 2 go on it from my marine set up, as ive upgraded that 1,


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

i would say that will be fine on that tank, at 800 or so litres, with sensible stock, but they are next to useless at the pond sizes they claim.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

bigreps said:


> i have a 5ft x 3ft x 2ft tank, n was just wondering if i cud put a pond filter on it the filer is a
> *Hozelock Bioforce 2200 UVC*
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least you can spell Piranha if nothing else so it might work.


----------



## bigreps (Mar 15, 2010)

Graylord said:


> Well at least you can spell Piranha if nothing else so it might work.


 
A *piranha* or piraña is a member of family Characidae in order Characiformes, an omnivorous freshwater fish that inhabits South American rivers 

:lol2:


----------



## anth.payne (Jul 28, 2009)

You can use anything as a filter - as long as 'good bacteria' can grow... you can even used sponges/scourers from Asda!

I have previously used one of these filters for a Marine setup. The only change I made was to fill it with Alfagrog, with a layer, or two of sponge, as alfagrog has a greater surface area. Kept the tank crystal clear.

Because it is pressurised, you can keep it under the tank, but the pump will need to go in the tank. You will also need a fairly powerful pump to run this. You will find anything under 5000lph wil give you a very minimal flow, due the back pressure of the unit.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

anth.payne said:


> You can use anything as a filter - as long as 'good bacteria' can grow... you can even used sponges/scourers from Asda!
> 
> I have previously used one of these filters for a Marine setup. The only change I made was to fill it with Alfagrog, with a layer, or two of sponge, as alfagrog has a greater surface area. Kept the tank crystal clear.
> 
> Because it is pressurised, you can keep it under the tank, but the pump will need to go in the tank. You will also need a fairly powerful pump to run this. You will find anything under 5000lph wil give you a very minimal flow, due the back pressure of the unit.


 
Dont need the pump in the water.

Depends on the system, good pumps can be ran "dry" and are designed to be used outside the water.

Oase pumps can be ran that way. Just run a hose from the canister to the pump, then from the pump into the tank.

No problem.


----------



## anth.payne (Jul 28, 2009)

caribe said:


> Dont need the pump in the water.
> 
> Depends on the system, good pumps can be ran "dry" and are designed to be used outside the water.
> 
> ...


 this is possible - if the tank is drilled


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

anth.payne said:


> this is possible - if the tank is drilled


Why?

It doesnt need a weir or how ever you spell it.

It would be better yes, however you could mount the hose from the pump to a spraybar and that will work fine.

I have a similar setup working right now!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Woooahhhhh !!

I have just read a comment on here about using sponges from ASDA.

Commercial sponges that are not aquatic grade are made using poisonous chemicals that may leech into your water.

They also tend to be too dense to actually do any good. 

DO NOT PUT NORMAL SPONGES IN A POND OR AQUARIUM FILTER.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Paul B said:


> Woooahhhhh !!
> 
> I have just read a comment on here about using sponges from ASDA.
> 
> ...


I noticed that as well and thought I commented on it but I didnt.

Yeah dont do that, there is no need. I just use filter wool for fine particles and that does the job fine.


----------

